# Spa Scents



## soapsydaisy (Jul 23, 2013)

What are your favorite spa scents made with essential oils?


----------



## lsg (Jul 23, 2013)

I love ocean scent made with essential oils.  Here is one of the blends I use:
44.1% lavender
22% rosemary
22.1% bergamot
5.9% spearmint
5.9% eucalyptus


----------



## heartsong (Jul 23, 2013)

I love rosemary & spearmint...lavender & litsea cubeba or lime.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jul 23, 2013)

I also love lavender and lime. I also like lav & eucalyptus.


----------



## Koshka (Jul 23, 2013)

I really like Fir Needle scent, and I make my "spa" bars with it


----------



## heartsong (Jul 23, 2013)

another one I really like is western red cedar leaf (Canada)...smells like an evergreen forest without smelling "piney" (pinesol) or musty like cedarwood...really clean smelling...all you need is a hint blended with a dab of patchouli for a nice earthy forest scent.

my favorite supplier for the past 20+ years...superb customer service & excellent products...located in Oregon, they also grow and harvest their own lavender e/o. http://www.libertynatural.com/index.html


----------



## lsg (Jul 24, 2013)

I like lemongrass and sage combination also.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 24, 2013)

lsg said:


> I like lemongrass and sage combination also.


 
:clap:  that combo sounds delish!  may have to try that soon...years ago sweetcakes had a golden sage...smelled just like lemon-sage...discontinued, tho.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 24, 2013)

Still experimenting to come up with my fav.  I like lavendar combos but experimenting a little with ylang ylang too.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 24, 2013)

Koshka said:


> I really like Fir Needle scent, and I make my "spa" bars with it


 
:-D  fir really is a wonderful scent...by adding just a dab of eucalyptus & mint you end up with a winter forest.


----------

